# Routing wires for Rear Backup Camera



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you run the wires with the power wires for the license plate lights?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i will soon, my father has a camera me and him are going to install with a on off switch. when i get to it i will try to get photos and do a write up


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

This is the OEM style camera mount I installed in the SRi-V
I used a SmartPark system we have available here in Aus as the starting point.
I then removed the circuit board and lens from the SmartPark camera and refitted it to the Chevrolet style mount I purchased off EBay.
I was also able to mount the SmartPark microphone system in the Chevrolet mount to keep its functionality. It provides that little more SA when looking and listening for little ones around the back of the car. Does not remove the need for a good look before driving off, but I do like the reduced risk.
The camera wires were run through the same loom as the trunk switch and number plate lights, they are now well concealed.
The wires to the front monitor were run alongside the main wiring loom on the LH side under the carpet. That was the easy bit.
The display is produced on the LH side of the mirror and this was my only option as I was unable to hook into the main screen display.
It’s been a bit of work but I like the result and functionality

Mark


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

:goodjob:


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

AlwaysSunny said:


> I'm trying to mount a rear backup camera on the rear license plate does anyone have any tips, photos, or videos that demonstrate how the wires would be routed from the outside of the car to the inside? I would like to avoid drilling in the trunk's sheetmetal if possible.
> 
> Thanks :tempted:


ive done that a few weeks back. pass the wire from the video below the steering wheel to the side covers of the car to the side of the back seat, next pass the wire trough that black tube of the license plate wires. the power wire conect it to the rear power lights


----------



## rizard2012 (Apr 10, 2012)

nosidefcp said:


> ive done that a few weeks back. pass the wire from the video below the steering wheel to the side covers of the car to the side of the back seat, next pass the wire trough that black tube of the license plate wires. the power wire conect it to the rear power lights


What year is your Cruze? Did you install a seperate screen or route the wires to the nav system? I'm trying to figure out how to wire my backup cam to my nav system now for a 2012. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks well informative post!?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Any good blueprints for wiring for sx321-567 module with amplifier. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

